# can you freeze yogurt??



## hime (Jan 14, 2007)

i like having yogurt, berries, and a bit cookie crumbs as a breakfast, but sometimes i don't have time to make them in the morning so i was wondering can i freeze the before hand??


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

In general I would say no, however some brands have added thickeners and stabilizers and they are freezable however they will throw water when defrosted. I would not recomend it, or serve it.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

To add to what Chef Ed said it also has fat and as we know fat doesnt freeze.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Ice cream has fat and it seems frozen to me. It also seems like there is a frozen yogurt chain but the name of it escapes me at the moment.


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

I have no problem freezing yoghurt, it can be eaten frozen or thawed. it tends to be much firmer than ice cream so bringing it out early to let it down helps. It also takes much longer to freeze than ice cream.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Not sure what you mean by this chefhow.
Freezing means becoming solid. Each liquid becomes solid at a different temperature. Some fats freeze already in the refrigerator temperature - like butter. It's a solid in the frige, so it's frozen. Parts of it are probably not frozen, because it's not a homogeneous substance, and in the freezer, it gets even harder. But help us out, chemists, doesn;t everything freeze except a couple of substances like mercury? (or does mercury also freeze but at a much lower temperature?)


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

Its not a solid in the firdge, its solid because natural fats are hydrogenated and therefore become a solid at room temp or colder. Freezing implies that it becomes a solid at below 32F or 0c. Fat doesnt become a solid it is still maliable at freezing, it needs to get to somewhere around -20F to become a "solid". Have you ever been in an ice cream freezer at the manufacturers level? the freezers are much colder than your average home freezer. What happens to ice cream and yogurt in your home freezer or even at the store where they sell "frozen" yogurt is a semi frozen malible, workable state. If it was frozen it wouldnt be able to be churned, scooped, rotated in a machine or worked on a marble slab.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I use _non-fat_ yogurt. Although I have not yet tried freezing it, for the summer I plan to make up smoothies and freeze them into popsicles. I'll let you all know how they turn out. :lips:


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

This will work cause in a popsickle state it is still frozen. I am talking about frozen to thawed out eatable state.


----------



## hime (Jan 14, 2007)

thxs for all the answers and the opinion, it very helpfull. i think this weekend i would try to do some experiment , freeze some yogurt and see what would happened and tawded. i will tell you guys what's the result 

anyway thxs so much for all the help


----------

